# 2009 Frozen Few Rules



## Unity (Jan 19, 2009)

The Frozen Few Committee said:
			
		

> *Frozen Few Rules*
> 
> This is a fun virtual winter bbq competition. It is primarily for those of us who cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be automatically entered in the "Southern Comfort" category. Softies from Southern climates are encouraged to enter, but they will not be eligible for Grand Champion – Northern guys make the rules.
> 
> ...


--John


----------

